# Rome Music



## The Silencer (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi guys!  

I am doing a 20 minute presentation on Rome and I was wondering which pieces will be appropriate as accompanying music?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

About what exactly will you talk about ? Rome is a so huge topic!


----------



## The Silencer (Jul 20, 2007)

Basically just a brief introduction of the city's history, culture and attractions.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Symphony No.4, aka Italian - Felix Mendelssohn. The opening is very joyful, similar in mood to the Italian National Anthem.(Listen to it this Sunday, when Ferrari win the European Grand Prix. ) The second, slow movement is also quite nice. 

Maybe 'Fountains of Rome' by Ottorino Respighi? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Or The Pines of Rome, by Respighi too.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

But Respighi is not well known by classical-music-non-lovers. You can use one of many concertos by Vivaldi (or the famous ones by Arcangello Corelli). This music is ear-friendly and can make a comfortable background.

Please avoid Vivaldi's Four Seasons. Showing an italian fountain or a famous piazza with The Spring in the background is kind of overused.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I think it depends... If the presentation is about ancient Rome, it would seem odd to play 16th or 17th century music along with it... no?


----------

